# More kitties



## take EM' close (Oct 21, 2004)

Well went on a hot streak. Caught 4 in two days! We're now up to 17 and still just under 2 months left. I'm sure it'll slow down for a bit here but it was a nice little rush!

Here's a few pics:

Not happy









This girl was old









Lucky we hung on to her









Good lookin belly









Nice female









Boy if looks could kill huh?









Damn badger









Enjoy, hopefully more soon!


----------



## take EM' close (Oct 21, 2004)

Forgot to add... pinched this poor little fellow. Game warden said he was probably only about 5-6 months old. Cute little guy... ended up just noosin him and letting him go. Didn't hurt him at all thankfully. We were lucky momma wasn't around either! Let him grow and then I'll go get him


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

hell of a start :thumb: your doing a great job with the camera :thumb:


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

nice work.

what trap are you running there? Sterlings or MB650?

Hell of a good trap.

xdeano


----------

